# 5-a-side football Barcelona



## mwilson37 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello,

I'm 27 years old and have been living in Barcelona for a year. I'm English and used to play a lot of football in England mainly 5 a side and am wanting to play again but can't find enough people from my own group of friends. Looking for people of any nationality interested in trying to find a 5 a side league in the Barcelona area to play in.


----------



## simonwall (May 1, 2014)

I know this is over a year old now, but if you found a team and have some space I'd be interested in playing. I am in the same situation

Simon


----------



## ctc_jackie (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,

I am in the same situation, used to play a lot of football with friends on 5v5 fields or 6v6 but here it's like the pitches do not exist. If you are looking for players I am available.

Regards,
Dragos


----------



## connorsmith1uk (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am also in the same situation and would like to join a 5 or 6 a side team!

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Connor


----------



## gazuragazua (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Connor

I'm moving to Barcelona in 2 weeks and am in the same situation as you. I'm looking for a game at least once a week. have you had any luck finding anywhere yet?

Gareth


----------



## Joeysordyl (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys. I have just moved from London and would like to play here too. Did this team get created in the end?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ctc_jackie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same situation, used to play a lot of football with friends on 5v5 fields or 6v6 _*but here it's like the pitches do not exist*_. If you are looking for players I am available.
> 
> ...


According to this there are 127 pitches (if that's the correct term) in Barca.
Campos de Fútbol sala en Barcelona
It's called_* fútbol sala *_in Spanish, no idea in Catalan.
Maybe you can mosie on down one evening to the one nearest you and see what's going on...


----------



## bgregory01 (Jun 22, 2015)

*5-a-side Costa del Sol*

I'm sorry to hijack the thread (not really!), but I spoke to someone earlier this week who is trying to set up an over-40's 5-a-side team on the Costa del Sol.

If you're interested, PM me and I'll pass on your details/give you the contact info.

Brian

(/Resume normal service!)


----------

